
Train your brain to deconvolve blurry images instead of using reading glasses - gdelfino01
http://glassesoff.com/
======
rectangletangle
This reminds me of the phenomena where individuals with mild-moderate acquired
hearing loss often don't realize they're somewhat impaired, until they take a
hearing test. The brain is very adept at piecing together
incomplete/inaccurate information and contextual clues into a cohesive
message.

~~~
bvinc
I just ended up having permanent hearing loss that I was unaware of until a
hearing test. Here is one thing that I learned that surprised me.

I thought that hearing loss was experienced like someone turned down a volume
knob. That's not how it works. People experience hearing loss only on certain
frequencies. If someone is experiencing hearing loss at high frequencies, they
might have trouble hearing only certain sounds like "s" sounds when someone
speaks. This leads them to believe that everyone is just mumbling. Because
they sound loud, they're just not clear.

------
_mhr_
Aaron Swartz used to do this:

\-
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/001083](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/001083)

\-
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/000432](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/000432)

~~~
ipsum2
This is really cool! One important distinction to be made is that Glassesoff
claims to cure presbyopia (the thing that makes you wear reading glasses)
while Aaron probably had myopia (nearsightedness).

Also, I'm not certain that looking at Gabor patches can translate to fixing
myopia.

------
ars
Apparently has something to do with this:
[http://www.cogsci.nl/blog/miscellaneous/226-can-you-brain-
tr...](http://www.cogsci.nl/blog/miscellaneous/226-can-you-brain-train-your-
way-to-perfect-eyesight)

------
romdev
I've been experimenting with this chart that claims good results in reversing
presbyopia: [http://www.robert-
silverman.net/presbeninst.htm](http://www.robert-
silverman.net/presbeninst.htm) I've only tried it a few times, but there were
temporary noticeable results. Unfortunately there are no quick fixes for my
floaters that have gotten worse over the years.

------
JumpCrisscross
Does this have any reputable research attached to it?

~~~
ipsum2
Yes, did you click on the "Our Science" link?

Also, it was covered by NYTimes, which talks about the research as well
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/27/upshot/training-your-
brai...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/27/upshot/training-your-brain-so-
that-you-dont-need-reading-glasses.html)

~~~
IntronExon
That article claims “a number of studies support” while citing one study at
first, then two more. The first study is solely authored by Uri Polat. The
other two also include him as an author. In addition to the fact that the
article reads like a submarine, I’m curious what if any link Dr. Polat has to
the product in question.

Oh wait... [https://www.crunchbase.com/person/uri-
polat](https://www.crunchbase.com/person/uri-polat)

~~~
ipsum2
That's a great catch, I didn't notice that while reading the papers. Here's
one that cites Polat's papers, but doesn't seem directly influenced by
GlassesOff:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004269891...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0042698913002770)

------
teilo
My optometrist told me about this 30 years ago. He called it learning to
"interpret the blur." He also encouraging people to use glasses as little as
possible so that the eye muscles don't get lazy. It may not eliminate myopia,
but it can slow it down, especially in the milder cases.

------
kjaku
I made a little playground "game" for training with gabor patches if someone
would like to try, if it will improve your sight.

(hide the menu)

[https://kjaku.github.io/eye/index.html](https://kjaku.github.io/eye/index.html)

------
karmakaze
I just discovered the other day that I had unknowingly achieved this. Used to
dealing with a phone display, I was reading a book which was blurry but I
wanted to read faster, so I just did and was surprised to be able to
comprehend everything.

------
falcolas
Given the eyestrain I get when reading without reading glasses (when wearing
contacts) and without contacts, no.

I get enough headaches without adding to them by intentionally not using
purpose-made tools.

------
marknadal
Does this work for near sighted ness?

------
Bitcoin_McPonzi
I haven't tried the glasses-off product yet, past their demonstration pages,
but I did practice this technique for a while based on the recommendations of
a friend who similarly discovered it.

The "trick" as I see it is to become comfortable enough with the appearance of
blurry text, and be relaxed enough so your eyes aren't constantly trying to
focus, and straining the muscles. Once your eyes relax, it's amazing how well
a person who's already a proficient reader can get enough information out of
blurry text to read at normal speeds. In fact after a while, my brain kicks in
and I'd swear that the text is sharp, even though if I pay too much attention
it will appear blurry again as I realize my mind is playing tricks on me.

------
IntronExon
The only supporting studies on this method are authored by URI Polat, the
Chief Science Officer of GlassesOff.

[https://www.crunchbase.com/person/uri-
polat](https://www.crunchbase.com/person/uri-polat)

Apply grains of salt liberally.

